# Tempestade tropical Gaston (Atlântico 2022)



## fablept (23 Set 2022 às 01:36)

NHC: https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at3+shtml/235109.shtml?cone#contents

Radar: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp

Avisos Meteorológicos: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.satelite/index.jsp

Webcams: http://spotazores.com/


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 02:55)

Posição às 00:00 utc


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 03:05)

Vento no aeródromo de Corvo: rajadas máximas de 46 nós (*85 Km/h*) à 1:20 e 1:30 utc (ONO); vento médio 10 minutos máximo de 61 Km/h à 1:10 utc (ONO).

Fajã das Flores: rajada máxima de 54 nós (*100 Km/h*) às 23:50 utc (Oeste); vento médio máximo 10 minutos de 59 Km/h às 22:20 utc (SO).


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Set 2022 às 08:19)

Tempestade subtropical Gaston atingirá os Açores em cheio: o que esperar?
					

Tempestade tropical Gaston atinge Açores. O tempo agravar-se-á ainda mais sexta e sábado, com chuva forte, rajadas de vento até 100 km/h e trovoada.




					www.tempo.pt


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2022 às 10:28)

Por aqui, já rolam alguns aguaceiros, na madrugada um deles foi forte.

Já há algum vento moderado e o mar começa a crescer aos poucos 

Rajada max. Na EMA que instalei nos Bombeiros 46km/h até agora 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2022 às 10:45)

Já aparece no radar.

Mais nebulosidade nas últimas horas, mas está em muitas dificuldades.











Os gráficos ainda não estão a funcionar e a previsão é (relativamente) antiga mas não deixa de ser interessante o impacto do CT no mar.


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2022 às 11:04)

Gaston, bastante desfigurado e com o flanco Oeste totalmente decapitado e com o núcleo exposto. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2022 às 14:51)

Tempestade a 218km a norte da Horta, cai alguma precipitação estratiforme e fraca a moderada. 

O vento já sopra com rajadas próximas dos 60km/h de Sw 
Começa a cair alguma precipitação na Graciosa que poderá ser moderada dentro de pouco tempo, avaliando pela refletividade.

Pressão Atm 1015.2hpa e em queda na EMA que montei nos bombeiros. 

Nota-se uma tentativa, até agora conseguida do núcleo voltar a fechar.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (23 Set 2022 às 16:06)




----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2022 às 16:11)

fablept disse:


> Ver anexo 2317



O núcleo já está quase fechado de convecção, sinal que está a conseguir o combustível necessário para uma evolução ascendente da sua força. 

Interessante  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 16:15)

lserpa disse:


> O núcleo já está quase fechado de convecção, sinal que está a conseguir o combustível necessário para uma evolução ascendente da sua força.
> 
> Interessante
> 
> ...


O NHC dá conta da evolução no sentido da intensificação, passou dos 50 nós para os 55 nós, do aviso 12 para o 13, emitido há momentos.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 16:33)

Últimas 36 horas do radar da Terceira. Mantive a mesma cadência para se poder comparar as velocidades da circulação antes da entrada do CT no alcance do radar e depois:




Última imagem:






Actualizado até às 15:40.

Edição: retirada a dúvida sobre os dados da Horta.


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2022 às 16:36)

Tempestade subtropical Gaston? O título está certo? NHC é tropical


----------



## fablept (23 Set 2022 às 17:00)

lserpa disse:


> Tempestade subtropical Gaston? O título está certo? NHC é tropical


My bad.. corrigido!


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2022 às 17:02)

Quando se tem tanto trabalho a ver o aspeto miserável do ciclone nos modelos quando na realidade está bem melhor:


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 17:20)

Radar só de hoje:




Parece que vai ser a Graciosa a receber a primeira faixa convectiva intensa.


----------



## Hawk (23 Set 2022 às 17:38)

Interessante o facto de Açores e Canárias serem atingidos por tempestades tropicais praticamente ao mesmo tempo. Estou invejoso.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 17:56)

Começa a chover na Graciosa:


----------



## Sandie (23 Set 2022 às 18:33)

Na Graciosa esta manhã fazia-se fila para por os barcos em terra. Fotos do Porto da Praia.


----------



## Sandie (23 Set 2022 às 18:40)

Carapacho e Santa Cruz


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2022 às 18:43)

Resumo até agora. 

EMA AHBVF, bombeiros Faial.

Rajada máxima 66km/h 
Pressão - 1011.6hpa em descida.
Acumulado-4,29mm
Temperatura/humidade - 22,5° e 86%

Acumulado na minha estação na Horta, 7,1mm 
Anemómetro avariado .


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2022 às 18:46)

https://www.ipma.pt/opencms/pt/media/noticias/imagens/2022/GASTON.gif


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Set 2022 às 19:36)

Estou de férias em Itália e espero regressar ao arquipélago amanhã 

A acompanhar ao minuto a evolução do bichinho 

Que seja apenas um bom acompanhamento para os meteoloucos mas sem estragos nas ilhas


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2022 às 21:16)

TEMPESTADE TROPICAL GASTON​Desde o final da manhã que é visível a estrutura central da tempestade tropical Gaston nas imagens do radar de Santa Bárbara, instalado na ilha Terceira/Açores.

A animação (11:30 – 15:00 UTC) do campo da refletividade associada à precipitação, revela a presença de diversas bandas de precipitação, típicas deste tipo de sistema. O radar tem vindo a permitir o acompanhamento próximo e vigilância desta tempestade tropical.

O grupo Central dos Açores encontra-se sob aviso vermelho de precipitação entre as 21h UTC do dia 23 de setembro e as 15h do dia 24 de setembro.

Devido à incerteza relativamente à trajetória do ciclone tropical, sugere-se o acompanhamento da previsão.






IPMA


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2022 às 21:17)

Já está mais desorganizado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikaze (23 Set 2022 às 21:58)

lserpa disse:


> Já está mais desorganizado
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Claramente, mas também parece ligeiramente mais inclinado para as ilhas do triângulo. A verdade é que a partir de agora conta o nowcasting e o radar será uma ajuda preciosa.

Edit - Confirma-se na saída das 21 do NHC: "The official forecast track is very similar to the previous advisory prediction except being slightly farther east in the first 12 hours due to the present location and motion."


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2022 às 22:21)

Bom  https://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimtc/2022_08L/web/mainpage.html

Daqui a pouco será mais visível mas parece que o olho está quase sobre o GC, ao invés de passar no canal. Há nebulosidade por todo o lado.

Em termos práticos, é mau porque convecção intensa pode reaparecer a qualquer momento, ficando mais tempo nas ilhas.


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2022 às 22:24)

Orion disse:


> Bom  https://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimtc/2022_08L/web/mainpage.html
> 
> Daqui a pouco será mais visível mas parece que o olho está sobre o GC, ao invés de passar no canal. Há nebulosidade por todo o lado.
> 
> Em termos práticos, é mau porque conveção intensa pode reaparecer a qualquer momento. Com o movimento para leste, a eventual convecção poderá ficar mais tempo sobre as ilhas.



Partilho dessa opinião, estava à espera do que o Carlos Ramalho ia dizer na RTP, mas não fiquei nada convencido, parece mesmo que anda algures no GC 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Sandie (23 Set 2022 às 22:43)

Chove "bem" desde há cerca de 1 hora.


----------



## Hazores (23 Set 2022 às 23:46)

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, o Gaston, já colocou as ribeiras a correr.... 
Ora mais forte, ora mais fraca.... a precipitação tem sido contante ao longo da noite


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2022 às 23:50)

Hum, aqui pelo Faial está-se  bem para já. Alguma precipitação fraca, vento moderado a forte. 
Estação EMA dos Bombeiros com uma rajada absurda de 66km/h . 

No entanto, aqui mesmo ao lado a coisa está dura 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2022 às 00:04)

Actualização do radar até às 22:40 utc:


----------



## Hazores (24 Set 2022 às 00:20)

De acordo com a imagem de radar (Refletividade) as  coisas podem estar animadas por S. Jorge. Uma ilha muito alta onde poderá facilmente haver complicações....

Alguém consegue informações de como estão as coisas por lá?


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2022 às 00:49)

Cinco Ribeiras na *Terceira* tem* 55,1 mm* acumulados durante a Sexta-feira até há pouco, com acumulado em aumento regular da intensidade sem exageros.
Já teve rajadas de 120 Km/h em cinco momentos desde as nove da noite.
Quem conhecer a estação melhor poderá dizer se são valores credíveis.
As restantes estações WU da ilha ainda não chegaram aos 20 mm.

Na ilha do *Faial*, zona Oeste, Capelo tem *23,6 mm* acumulados, vento sem nada relevante.
Na zona da cidade de Horta, uma estação tem 44.7 mm pouco credíveis por comparação com as demais estações na cidade que mal passam dos 10 mm.

Na costa N/NE do *Pico*, Santo Amaro apresenta *29,2 mm*.

Em São Jorge e Graciosa não há de momento estações, ou com registo acessível.

A EMA do aeródromo da Graciosa tem *45,2 mm* até às 23:40 utc.
À mesma hora, a EMa do aeródromo de São Jorge regista penas *5,8 mm*


----------



## Sandie (24 Set 2022 às 02:22)

StormRic disse:


> Cinco Ribeiras na *Terceira* tem* 55,1 mm* acumulados durante a Sexta-feira até há pouco, com acumulado em aumento regular da intensidade sem exageros.
> Já teve rajadas de 120 Km/h em cinco momentos desde as nove da noite.
> Quem conhecer a estação melhor poderá dizer se são valores credíveis.
> As restantes estações WU da ilha ainda não chegaram aos 20 mm.
> ...


Moro perto do Aeródromo, só posso dizer que a chuva tem sido constante, embora não forte. 

No entanto o vento intensificou-se desde há uns 15 m, e com rajadas fortes.


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2022 às 12:48)

CT Gaston completamente sem identidade! A convecção restante, resume-se a uma mancha reduzida no seu flanco Este, ainda assim, caso evolua um pouco mais para norte, poderá levar mais precipitação ao Faial e ao Pico.







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2022 às 13:01)

A pressão mínima registada na Minha EMA foi de 1007.1 e na EMA dos bombeiros 1007.5HPA entre as 00:30 e ~02:30 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2022 às 19:03)

Chuva excessiva pelo radar no Pico e a chegar ao Faial!


----------

